# Finally....My new SUV 17



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! Congrats man! Hope to see it out on the water soon


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

What capacity fuel tank?  Wish mine was arranged that way.

I like the loop on the vent line.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool! Does the live well drain into the boat or does it have a drain that goes outside?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looks great! love this simple set up!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats! Another sweet custom skiff is born. Enjoy her.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice looking ride Cappy!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Fuel tank is 10 gallons....no livewell. It's a guide box that has a drain in case I throw some ice in there.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome skiff!


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats! Looks great.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice! Love the color.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Really like how the center cooler is turned side ways instead of long ways. Great looking setup.


----------



## davecatchesfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats on boat! Very Awesome design. May I ask what size motor? How Fast? And the Price? thanks


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Congrats on boat! Very Awesome design. May I ask what size motor? How Fast? And the Price? thanks


Thanks! 30 P Tohatsu, high 20's


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

sweet Man The KIA tow that bad boy easy enough?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Shadowcast - what's the draft on that?


----------



## kylegregoire (Jul 31, 2013)

Lookin' good Jon! Can't wait to see her in person Saturday morning... weather is going to be PERFECT!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Shadowcast - what's the draft on that?


I have a light build....actually both my SUV's have had minimal loads. 5" is very realistic. During the winter I pole over very shallow bars in TB to get back where the reds are holding. A person on the back and front will float it very skinny.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> sweet Man The KIA tow that bad boy easy enough?


Tows it just fine. Before that I had a Honda CRV that towed my old SUV 17 with no worries.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Feedback on draft: A few months ago my wife and I got stranded in our SUV17 CC back in an area called "The Narrows" just south of the St. Lucie Inlet between the ICW and the ocean...(did not pay enough attention to the tide phase.. which was running much lower than usual).

We were able to pole, and then get out and walk the boat almost to the channel.. until the outgoing tide left us totally dry docked on a sand bar about 40 yards from the channel. However, we waited and were able to pull it a few feet every time a larger yacht went by and threw their wake across the bar. 

No.. it wasn't easy, it took some time, this was with nobody in the boat and two people to drag it... and I'm not saying the boat floats in an inch of water. I'm just saying it was pretty darn amazing we were able to get out of there at all given the fact we were basically high and dry and it's a 17 foot boat with a 40 hp ETEC... 

The cold beers at "Harry and the Natives" tasted extra good that afternoon.


----------

